# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Касперский и uTorrent 2.0.2

## SuperBrat

> Файл uTorrent.exe получен 2010.06.19 07:50:03 (UTC)
> Антивирус	Версия	Обновление	Результат
> *Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2010.06.19	Trojan.Win32.Midgare.aofm*
> 
> Дополнительная информация
> File size: 323376 bytes
> MD5...: e197cb959c6885c97b824a32e2b03d38
> SHA1..: ba9be26f222a9664028d33624d1a2091030479a3
> SHA256: 9aa43c166d025ca70013aa0504a6de18a5441086fe26f555aa  ea16db0a8b3b63
> ...


Ссылка на uTorrent

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

Поправили.

----------

